# Kato M1 and Kato K1 loop sets



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello
Does anybody know if Kato M1 and Kato K1 sets are the same? Seems like K1 is just an older model.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

4dimad said:


> Hello
> Does anybody know if Kato M1 and Kato K1 sets are the same? Seems like K1 is just an older model.


It is indeed an older model but the same . The things to watch out for is ballast (roadbed) is lighter color and DO NOT use the copper colored joiners , replace them with newer silver Kato 24-815's..
Mike


----------

